# Whizzer headlight power?



## Whizzerpanther (Jan 27, 2010)

I got a 49 Whizzer/Schwinn and it came with a headlight. The bike has no marking that it had a generator on the flywheel or on the frame mount or a battery tube under gas tank. I am not next to the bike but I think it a Make-A-Lite ring a bell.  Was it battery in a bag on handlebars or seat? There is no sign on the back rack that there was a leather saddle bag. Any idea? Thanks


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Whizzerpanther, welcome to the forum!  The Make-A-Lite was an accessory lighting kit that you could buy. It was a headlight, taillight, and a generator that rubbed on the tire. As far as I know, there was no battery pack version available, but that doesn't mean someone could not have set it up that way with a pack from somewhere else.


----------



## Whizzerpanther (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks.

I been search for this info and this how I am thinking.
By look at Doodlebug minibike for 1948 they said a Make-a-lite can be place on it. But they also say a 6v battery can be place on it to power the headlight. When grown up remember aa,c,d and the 6v square battery. At the house we would have the 6v square battery power radio and I think a house alarm. I bet there was a bag that hung from the seat. If hung on handlebar it would be danger of steering. I don't have the tail light. So the person only add the headlight. Also by searching I just found what the headlight lens look like. The headlight is too good not to fine the len. Here is three web with some info. 





http://www.auctionflex.com/showlot....tsortorder=priceasc&pagenum=4&action=&lang=En
http://www.mikeybike.com/doodlebug.html

http://www.mikeybike.com/doodlebug46.html


----------



## Gordon (Jan 28, 2010)

*headlight*

I have a box with a number of old glass bicycle headlight lenses. If you can measure the diameter of the one you need, I will see if I have one that will work.


----------



## Whizzerpanther (Jan 28, 2010)

I hit you up when it get closer to look for one. Thanks


----------

